# Pentax MX



## Yangpei (Feb 26, 2012)

Cleaning out my closet, I found my first SLR.  It is a Pentax MX I picked up new in 78 or 79.  I forgot how small those M-series Pentax cameras were (especially compared to my dSLR's).  Along with the body, I found several lenses - Pentax 50mm 1.4, Vivitar 70-150 3.8, and an Elicar V-HQ 90mm macro with 2x adapter. I'm thinking about getting a new battery for the meter and running some film thru it to see how it works


----------



## Derrel (Feb 26, 2012)

Yeah for closet and garage found cameras!!! I had an MX for a short while back in the mid-1980's. It was a very compact camera! The Nikon FM, the Yashica FX-3,and the Pentax MX were all very similar match-diode cameras. The Pentax was the smallest of them all. I really appreciated the simplicity of those three cameras. DOllars to doughnuts says that as long as the batteries were removed when the camera was put in to storage, that the ole' MX will work okay!


----------



## rreggers (Oct 24, 2012)

Went to the AC45 practice races in San Francisco a while back. My LX-3 d/n have the range needed so I dug out my MX with the 80-200 zoom, put fresh batteries in it, bought a new roll and shot a few pics with it. Still waiting to get the scanner working to have the negs scanned into the computer. Also finished up an older roll I had in the fridge; still took good shots (I hope)...


----------



## 480sparky (Oct 26, 2012)

I had an MX for years.  Along with an ME Super (both with autowinders), 17mm fisheye, 20, 28, 40 pancake, 50 macro, 50 1.4, and 120 SMCs.

If I had a nickel for every roll of K25 I ran through them, I'd be rich.


----------



## webestang64 (May 22, 2013)

I still shoot with my MX....great camera.


----------



## timor (May 25, 2013)

480sparky said:


> I had an MX for years.  Along with an ME Super (both with autowinders), 17mm fisheye, 20, 28, 40 pancake, 50 macro, 50 1.4, and 120 SMCs.
> 
> If I had a nickel for every roll of K25 I ran through them, I'd be rich.


Roll of K25 was less then nickel ?!?! When ?!  I guess I am too young to remember this...


----------



## pez (May 26, 2013)

I still have my MX and ME Super, but I gave up on film long ago. What classic, great cameras- especially the MX.


----------



## usayit (May 26, 2013)

yup me  too..

I have in my collection an MX, ME, and ME Super.   Even have the rare ME-F.  Kinda makes you wonder why SLRs over the years got so big.


----------



## pez (May 26, 2013)

How cool is it that, at least, all those really nice lenses from back in the day will still just click onto my latest Pentax DSLR!


----------

